# Parking overnight at Newhaven ferry port



## 106071 (Jul 24, 2007)

Anybody any experience of parking overnight at Newhaven ferry port after/before getting a ferry?


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Years ago (about 15!) slept in the car very near to the check-in place. Remember it was hopeless trying to sleep in a car, but would be fine in a MH. Someone is sure to come along soon with up to date information.

Sue


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*Newhaven*

Hi Kevin, We live in Newhaven (on the downs overlooking the ferry port)and so have never needed to overnight wildcamping here, except that is on our driveway when we were doing up the bathroom.
We have wildcamped in many other places though so if I was doing it here I would look to Denton Island. A brownfield site under redevelopment, accessible from the town ringroad and quiet at night.
On the other side of the river is a large set of factory estates. The Rich Estate is the quietest (and closest to the pub) or there is a well lit Euro Estate (where Moore Power solar panels are) and often there are motorhomes there.
Another suggestion would be on a small service road behind Halfords.
There are other places but these are all within half a mile of the port.
What ever you do DON'T go to Seaford, they charge £60 a night for wildcamping and the "wardens" are out and about with cameras to catch you. The Campsite at Seaford is nearly as much, with bad reports.

We don't know what it is like or if it is possible to overnight at the port as its too expensive for us to use! The port is very small though but perhaps would be OK. We always travel down to Dover.

Allan


----------



## 97910 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi there.

We used to live in Newhaven in Butchers Lane. Its not that obvious a location, but as you come round the ring road towards the port, you will come to down the hill to a set of lights. To your left is the river, and an old House Boat. There is a right turn, (signposted in those days towards Town Centre, and Centre Ville). Turn right here and there is a block of flats to your left, and to your right, a car park used in the day by shoppers. At night however I recall quite a few campers parked in here during the time we lived there. Its fairly quiet, and well lit. You are around two minutes drive from the port here.

Hope its of help.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Used Newhaven last June. Arriving back at Midnight, we didn't want to annoy our neighbours by turning up that late at home, so asked at the office if we could stay and was told it was ok as long as we went by the time the next ferry was embarking at about 6 am. 
We stayed in the main carpark at the terminal and had a very good nights sleep. 

We are only twenty mins drive from the port so getting on the ferry presents no problem to us. As your arrive, there is a waiting bay on the extreme left of the carpark, which people do use and I'm sure that the same situation may apply, if you were looking to board the early morning ferry from Newhaven.

Must say that we prefer the Dieppe route, rather than the new option of LeHerve, but then I'm not much of a traveller on Ferries, so the shorter time the better. Have also used Euro Tunnel & Norfolk line as other options, depending upon which area of Europe we are heading for.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi kevinj - **** has described just the place we stopped waiting bay extreme left of the car park. 

Sue


----------

